# Hot Deals Forum?



## CMF (Aug 7, 2007)

Has there been a discussion or consideration of adding a Hot Deals [you can call it something else] forum?  This would be similar to the distressed sightings forum, but it would be dedicated to all the window shoppers out there that come across potentially great deals, and those looking to buy who would welcome extra sets of eyes in their search for bargains. 

Charles


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 7, 2007)

No, I don't think there has been such a discussion that I can recall.

The purpose/charter of tugbbs is to discuss various aspects of timesharing.  All specific forums are related to timesharing.  I don't see us starting new forums outside this charter. 

There is one general purpose forum for the discussions that don't fit into the other specific forums, TUG Lounge.  That's the place for bargain information. 

There are plenty of other existing websites for the sort of information you are talking about.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 7, 2007)

It would likely be abused quite quickly by those trying to get around the "no advertising" rule...

but feel free to post things you find in the lounge....it gets the most traffic here!


----------



## CMF (Aug 7, 2007)

*Ooops I need to clarify.*



Makai Guy said:


> No, I don't think there has been such a discussion that I can recall.
> 
> The purpose/charter of tugbbs is to discuss various aspects of timesharing.  All specific forums are related to timesharing.  I don't see us starting new forums outside this charter.
> 
> ...



I was specifically suggesting a forum for Hot timeshare bargains.  The only problem I see is that folks would need to be reminded that this is not the place to advertise THEIR weeks.

Charles


----------



## SOS8260456 (Aug 7, 2007)

I would be very hesitant about something like this.  While it seems like a great idea, let me tell you what I just experienced.  Recently I saw 2 great timeshare deals so I posted them to a private group that I belong to.  Of course, I mentioned that I had nothing to gain from them and of course to me on the surface they looked like great deals and I was actually considering purchasing one.  My post had actually been a "someone stop me before I buy another one".  Anyway, a person purchased the one week and has since had so many problems with the process that I just feel absolutely horrible even though I know that this is a risk we all take.

I think Tug is better off staying away from this type of thing entirely.

Just my thoughts.

Lisa


----------



## Dave M (Aug 7, 2007)

Great timeshare sale deals (e.g., on eBay) are currently (usually) posted on the Buying, Selling, Renting forum. There are definitely not enough of such postings to come close to warranting a new forum. Normally, we don't add a separate forum until there is enough volume to suggest that such a forum is necessary.

It's a good idea, Charles. However, if we added a forum for every great idea, without the historical volume to justify them, we would be overrun with forums!!


----------



## CMF (Aug 8, 2007)

*I'm OK with that.*



Dave M said:


> There are definitely not enough of such postings to come close to warranting a new forum. Normally, we don't add a separate forum until there is enough volume to suggest that such a forum is necessary.




I would hate to have something that I proposed enacted that would later die on the vine.


Charles


----------

